# Darf man sowas ?



## AvS (28. August 2002)

Ich habe mir mal überlegt, ob ich eine sehr alte CD die es nicht mehr im Handel zu kaufen gibt und sowieso nur in einem bestimmten Gebiet zu kaufen gab, im Internet verbreiten darf. Es handelt sich um die CD von Stefan Raab alias Prof. Hase. Damals auf Eins-Live (der beste Radiosender in NRW). Nunja und da ich die CD noch habe und ich gerne mit meinen Freunden & Internetbekannten die die CD nicht haben, darüber reden und lachen will, möchte ich mich vorher informieren ob ich die CD auf einen FTP stellen darf, damit sich die Leute sich die CD mal anhören können. Die Platte ist echt alt, bestimmt schon 6~7 Jahre alt.

Gibt es im Bereich CD`s etwas vergleichbares wie Abandon-Warez ?


----------



## Christoph (28. August 2002)

dürfen ist glaub ich der falsche Ausdruck aber ich glaub wenn du die dinger auf nen FTP-stellst kann das jeden schnuppe sein


----------



## sam (28. August 2002)

erlaubt is das sicher nicht...
obwohl ich denke, dass dich keiner dafür verklagen wird, würd ich die sachen doch lieber per icq sharen/schicken...da kann dir dann so schnell keiner was


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2002)

Copyright bleibt Copyright, aber wenn du das zur privaten Nutzung auf nen FTP knallst, kein Geld dafür nimmst und nicht gerade den Verantwortlichen bescheidmailst, stört das wirklich niemanden


----------

